

Idea validation? - yrashk

Ok, so I have yet-another-idea and trying to research whether it makes sense to continue with it (yeah, I already started it and spent some time and money on it).<p>I am researching it myself on the internet and by talking to people, but I would love to hear your opinions about it.<p>So here we are.<p>I would not be able to disclose certain details I've developed that <i>could</i> be a kind of competitive advantage, but I will try to provide as much information as I can do.<p>The fundamental idea is very simple: you assess your level of wellness (the state or condition of being in <i>both</i> good physical and mental health) and your location on the globe (unless it was specified by you in your previous assessment, of course) and this assessment is reflected on an overall "wellness synoptics" map (i.e. all assessment are synthesized in some way and all you see is some map with transparent colored overlays).<p>Basically, that's all. A global map that tells how do people feel at different locations.<p>Of course, I have some features-to-add and some promotion/monetization strategies in my mind (I do really enjoy this project), but I'd really like to ask you guys, what do you think about it?
======
Shooter
If you focus your idea more, I think you might have something. I founded and
funded a company that did something along these lines, although I think our
portfolio company was a bit more focused on trying to solve specific problems
and generate revenue.

Our portfolio company developed watches and mobile (cellphone) software that
worked with biofeedback attachments to monitor various aspects of health for
users. It all integrated with an online system, which tracked location and
company/community trends, among other things. There were games that helped
people lower their blood pressure, etc. There were also systems to monitor
wakefulness, to predict heart attacks and strokes, etc. I think we had around
80 specific use cases. We were working with an EAP company and several
wellness/insurance companies.

All of this is past tense, because the company never made it to market. We
presented at a single tradeshow and were promptly sued by about a dozen
companies. We also got cease-and-desist letters from quite a few major
companies (Nokia has several patents in this area, for example.)

Just like with location-based apps, there are a slew of overly broad patents
that seem to tie up most of the basic functionality you would want in such a
device/service. Many startups don't realize the unbelievable amount of 'IP'
that has already been sewn up by companies in these areas. The patent holders
don't usually go after you until you announce a big funding round or gain some
traction in the market. We had to write off most of our investment because we
weren't equipped to fight the legal battle at the time.

There are a ton of startups that are still working in this area, though...and
I think there is a huge market. If someone can figure out a way to circumvent
the existing patent mess, I would be interested in investing again.

From a hacker point of view, there are some interesting open-source projects.
OpenEEG, for example:

<http://openeeg.sourceforge.net/doc/sw/>

~~~
yrashk
good point about patents, thanks!

------
brm
My only question is what problem are you solving? It would no doubt be cool
but who is the target for this, who is truly in need of it?

~~~
yrashk
I am trying to make some people at least a bit happier — _at least_ by
understanding that they are not alone (note that I said "at least")

Different people might need it:

* those who feel bad

* those who want to validate some area's "wellness climate" — like "where to go today?"

* those who want to express their happiness/wellness somehow

~~~
brm
I feel like if you have the capability to create this, then you also have the
capability to create something else that will actually improve people's state
of happiness not just something that will show people that other people feel
like crap too.

~~~
yrashk
pardon me? I am not sure I understood your statement completely.

though yes — you're right — only _showing_ people that other people feel like
crap too wouldn't help them much; but in order to add some features/services
that might actually help somehow, I anyway need this map first, right? just as
a thing to start at.

~~~
brm
I meant that I think your talents can be applied to something that creates
happiness and not just shows or maps it. Solve a problem for people that's
making them unhappy or frustrated.

~~~
yrashk
everybody has his/her own reason to be unhappy or sick, I guess

------
bosshog
A different approach, but this may be worth a look from the emotional
perspective, at least.

<http://www.wefeelfine.org/>

